# Necrons before Biotransference



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As I was reading over the Necron code once more I got to wondering what the Necrontyr looked liked before biotransference. Although I like to think that they were somewhat humanoid, nothing really states this and they were around before humans even existed. I'm just curious on what others think.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

In the old dex it said they looked similar to humans albeit more skeletal.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally i like to imagine they were completely alien, non humanoids. It would just be something different from yet another 'humans with different skin colours' alien race.

Admittedly this idea worked better with the old fluff where the necrontyr were forcibly turned into necrons and no one had any personality. You could imagine they were designed as skeletal humanoids to strike fear into the Old One's and their created races. 

Now however given that the Necron Lords are sentient, capable of changing their chassis and highly egotistical, yet remain with a humanoid one suggests the Necrontyr were humanoid.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

They were likely humanoid given the shape of their current bodies and the new fluff. Though I love Rems idea about them being turned to humanoid skeletons to cause fear. That said, I can't help but envision them as somewhat insectile, still humanoid but very alien. And I don't mean like how Tyranids are mildly insectile with hard shells. I mean something with an exo-skeleton and multi-segmented limbs. This is probably not likely, but just something I see when I think about it.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I imagine your standard humanoid with a few minor asthetic changes. I think maybe taller, slightly thinner. Almost eldar-like. I do wish the Necron Codex had actually provided some proper pre-Necron background. I would have liked to know more about the Biotransference too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A cryptek in "Hammer and Anvil" remarked that humans were remarkably similar to the necrontyr form, and eldar are the favoured test subjects of Illuminator Szeras. 

This is suggestive of a humanoid form.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> A cryptek in "Hammer and Anvil" remarked that humans were remarkably similar to the necrontyr form, and eldar are the favoured test subjects of Illuminator Szeras.
> 
> This is suggestive of a humanoid form imo at least.


I agree. But the Eldar being a favoured test subject could just be because Necron really, really, REALLY hate Eldar. Either that or they want to gain psyker knowledge.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> I agree. But the Eldar being a favoured test subject could just be because Necron really, really, REALLY hate Eldar. Either that or they want to gain psyker knowledge.


I believe it is because they epitomize what the necrontyr wanted to be before biotransference.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Just look at the C'tan. They'd want to appear as "gods" that the Necrontyr could identify with.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

SoulGazer said:


> Just look at the C'tan. They'd want to appear as "gods" that the Necrontyr could identify with.


Well, even as shards they look like gods among men.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Well, even as shards they look like gods among men.


Exactly, which means they looks similar to humans as well as Necrontyr.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a Character named Nagato in the Naruto Series (Which is who my name is based off - more like his technique)

















Got this one from Deviantart member barbiegaara









Wish I could find more, but yeah, I can really picture them to look like him, or atleast in his condition.


----------

